# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اغنية اليوم

## ابن الاردن

[frame="1 70"]مرحبا شباب وصبايا المنتدى 
اول اشي بدي اعطيكوا فكره عن هاد الموضوع::::::
الموضوع بتضمن عرض ثلاث اغاني كل يوم منها القديم ومنها الجديد وفي كل يوم بصوت اعضاء المنتدى على اغنية معينة وبتم اعلانها على انها اغنية اليوم في الساعة السابعه مساء كل يوم.... 
*** انشأالله بتعجبكم الفكرة وبنشوف ردودكم وتصويتكم ::::::::::::::::::
[/frame]
اغاني اليوم المتنافسة :::

ما هي الاغنية التي ترى انها تستحق ان تكون اغنية اليوم:::::

[rainbow]1- بكلمه منك للمطربه شرين احمد[/rainbow]

[RAMS]http://www.ozq8.com/song-26449.ram[/RAMS]

[rainbow]2- لا تخاف للمطربه اصاله نصري[/rainbow]

[RAMS]http://www.ozq8.com/song-23604.ram[/RAMS]


[rainbow]3- بعيد عن عيني للمطرب تامر حسني[/rainbow]

[RAMS]http://www.ozq8.com/song-26653.ram[/RAMS]


[glint]***اتمنى ان تنال الفكره اعجاب الجميع[/glint]

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابن الاردن

1- بكلمه منك شيرين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

فكره حلوه

بعيد عن عيني

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> فكره حلوه
> 
> بعيد عن عيني


غشاش هاي الي  :Icon12:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> غشاش هاي الي


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....
 :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5): 
 :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## العالي عالي

مبروك ابن الاردن على الموضوع الجميل 
وتم تثبيت موضوعك
 ولو سمحتلي بختار لا تخاف لاصاله نصري

----------


## ابن الاردن

> مبروك ابن الاردن على الموضوع الجميل 
> وتم تثبيت موضوعك
>  ولو سمحتلي بختار لا تخاف لاصاله نصري


شكرا على المرور
وشكرا على تثبيت الموضوع

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دموع الورد

بكلمه منك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اذا اغنية اليوم هي بكلمه منك لشرين

نبدأ من جديد

علامه في حياتك......عمرو مصطفى

أنا جاي على بالي.....هاني متواسي

عادي............محمد نور[/align]

----------


## مدحت

ما بعرف منهن جايي على بالي 
فبصوت الها

----------


## الولهان

مابدا اتنين يحكو فيها

بكلمه منك :SnipeR (94):

----------


## الولهان

[motr1]طبعاً شرين مطربت الملاين

بكلمه منك[/motr1]

----------


## ابن الاردن

التصويت سينتهي قريبا 
اليوم الساعه السابه النتائج

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]2- لا تخاف للمطربه اصاله نصري

----------


## ابن الاردن

اغاني اليوم السبت هي::::::::::

1- امل حياتي ............ امل كلثوم


2- حاول تفتكرني ......... عبدالحليم حافظ


3- انا بعشقك...............ميادة الحناوي

التصويت جاري الى يوم الغد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع كامل احترامي

----------


## ابن الاردن

[marq]2- حاول تفتكرني.........عبد الحليم حافظ[/marq]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اغاني اليوم السبت هي::::::::::
> 
> 1- امل حياتي ............ امل كلثوم
> 
> 
> 2- حاول تفتكرني ......... عبدالحليم حافظ
> 
> 
> 3- انا بعشقك...............ميادة الحناوي
> ...



مع اني بحب الثلاث

لكن بدون شك اصوت لحاول تفتكرني للعندليب وهي من أحدى ارقى اغنياته وارقى الأغاني العربية

اصلا ما في مجال للمقارنه مع عبدالحليم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ما بعرف ولا وحده :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> ما بعرف ولا وحده


يا حرام راحت عليكي
اذا ما تعرفي حذول مين بتعرفي
على اي حال انتي حره

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما بعرف ولا وحده


معقول؟.....



لعاد شو بتسمعي!!

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

3- انا بعشقك...............ميادة الحناوي

----------


## الولهان

شوه شباب منين هل اغاني 

اول مره بمرو علي

----------


## ابن الاردن

الاغنية الفائزة حاول تفتكرني ..... عبدالحليم حافظ

----------


## ابن الاردن

اغاني اليوم::::::::
1- انسى ......... ماجد المهندس

2- بطمنك ........ شرين

3- انا والشوق ....... مريام فارس

----------


## Paradise

1- انسى ......... ماجد المهندس

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

انا و الشوق        ميريام فارس

----------


## ابن الاردن

بطمنك........... شرين

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بطمنك ...شرين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ما بعرف ولا وحدة :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ما بعرف ولا وحدة


لعاد انتي بتسمعيش اغاني.....

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لعاد انتي بتسمعيش اغاني.....
> 
> ههههههههههههههه


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> 


 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

1- انسى ......... ماجد المهندس

----------


## Paradise

1- انسى ......... ماجد المهندس

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شو صار؟

----------


## mylife079

بطمنك شيرين

----------


## حلم حياتي

*1- انسى ......... ماجد المهندس*

----------


## ابن الاردن

الاغنيه الفائزه هي 
اغنيه ماجد المهندس انسى
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابن الاردن

*اغاني اليوم 

1- انا ليك ........... ساموزين
2- بيحن ............. وائل كفوري
3- خد بالك عليا ... اليسا
*

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

بكلمة منك

----------


## حمص وفلافل

كاظم الساهر تحبني

اهداء للجميع وبالاخص لشخص هو بعرف حاله اضغط على اسم الاغنية وبس

----------


## فارس الأحلام

وين شمس الأغنية اللبنانية نجوى كرم

----------


## suhad alharasis

2- لا تخاف للمطربه اصاله نصري

----------


## رنيم



----------


## شمعة امل

موضوع حو كتييير  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## حسان القضاة

درب الهوى -دينا حايك

----------


## mylife079

> درب الهوى -دينا حايك


 

والله وعرفت تختار بتجنن

----------


## mylife079



----------


## حسان القضاة

> والله وعرفت تختار بتجنن


 :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ام كلثوم الاطلال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو بدك - يحيى صويص

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## بقايا الحب

منتهى الرقة  - رابح صقر

----------


## تاج النساء

احبك - عبد المجيد عبدالله

----------


## anoucha



----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (69):  

قهر - راشد الماجد

----------


## شمعة امل

في رايكم من الاغاني اللي حطيتوها 
مين هي افضل غنيه 
وبتنحط اغنية اليوم؟

----------


## anoucha

amel bent of course

----------


## بقايا الحب

الي بتختاريها 

انتي ؟؟
 :SnipeR (26):

----------


## شمعة امل

1/ Akon - Oh Africa 
2/amel bent_ ma philosophie
3/منتهى الرقه _ رابح صقر
4/ احبك _ عبد المجيد عبد الله
5/ قهر_ راشد الماجد 


انوشه حكت غنية امل 
وانتو ؟؟
 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Eh S(9):  انا مع الجماعه ما الي دخل كلو واحد  :Eh S(9):

----------


## شمعة امل

لا ما بصير ههههههه
بنحتاج تصويتك   :SnipeR (5):

----------


## بقايا الحب

طيب  ماثي يا ثتي 


اغنية اكون بما نو كأس العالم  شرفنا  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## شمعة امل

ثكرا كتيير على تثويتك 
 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## بقايا الحب

لا ثكر على واجب حبيبتي  :Eh S(9):

----------


## شمعة امل

عنجد يثلمووو  :SnipeR (69): 
انا كمان بصوت لاكون 
يعني صوتين لاكون 
وصوت لامل

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (101):

----------


## anoucha

:Bl (21):

----------


## شمعة امل

:Icon1:  :SnipeR (5):  :Icon1:  :SnipeR (5): 

يعني غنية اليوم هي" oh africa"

----------


## anoucha

له له له يا عيني على الديموقراطية

----------


## شمعة امل

صوتين لصوت 
 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## anoucha

روحي قال صوتين لصوت قال

----------


## شمعة امل

اذا كان في صوت تاني لغنيتك بكون كلام تاني 
 :Icon1:

----------


## anoucha

امممم قال صوت تاني لا بدك صوت رابع

----------


## شمعة امل

:Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## anoucha



----------


## شمعة امل

ماشي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

غريبه الناس - وائل جسار

----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## تحية عسكريه

أبو الليف - كينخ كونخ

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## تحية عسكريه

1- قمر الزمان - وديع مراد 






2- قصه جديدة - وديع مراد 





3- غريبه الناس - وائل جسار 






أرجو التصويت بكل صراحة

----------


## شمعة امل

ما عم يصوتو يا تحيه 
مشان هيك عم بتنحط غنيه باليوم وخلص 

انا بصوت لرقم 3

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما عم يصوتو يا تحيه 
> مشان هيك عم بتنحط غنيه باليوم وخلص 
> 
> انا بصوت لرقم 3


يا حرام :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا حرام


 :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon: 
صوت

----------


## ابو عوده

> صوت


ما بدي ههههههههههه

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما بدي ههههههههههه


 
 :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 


طلعيني بصوت :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

> طلعيني بصوت


 
ههههههههههههههههه والله ؟
يعني بتصوت لرقم 1 
مشكوووور  :Eh S(19):

----------


## ابو عوده

> ههههههههههههههههه والله ؟
> يعني بتصوت لرقم 1 
> مشكوووور


ما رح اصوت  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما رح اصوت


هالرد بعتبرو بتصوت لرقم 2 
( عم بنشحت تصويت  :Eh S(19): )

----------


## ابو عوده

> هالرد بعتبرو بتصوت لرقم 2 
> ( عم بنشحت تصويت )


 :SnipeR (76): ما الك دخل  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما الك دخل


وهيك صوتت على رقم 3  :Baeh: 

يعني اغنيةاليوم هي 
غريبة الناس لوائل جسار  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## ابو عوده

> وهيك صوتت على رقم 3 
> 
> يعني اغنيةاليوم هي 
> غريبة الناس لوائل جسار


هههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: احلمي  براحتك

----------


## شمعة امل

ههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووو  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

انا بصوت لرقم 3
غريبه الناس

----------


## ابو عوده

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلموووو


صدقني رح تطيبي بس اشربي الدوا في ميعاده

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

3..غريبه الناس ..وائل جسار

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بصوت لوديع مراد قصه جديدة 

- قصه جديدة - وديع مراد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.6rb.com/songs/13138.html
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## لا بمزح

جوزيف عطية ( تعب الشوق ) :SnipeR (37):

----------


## لا بمزح

و تامر حسني ( يا وحشني ) :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## تحية عسكريه

الاغنيه يلي بكتني كل ما بسمعها

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## mylife079



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## mylife079



----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## mylife079



----------


## رنيم



----------


## ريمي

قير فرند
افرل لافين

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## sana1962

thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------

